# Loose tooth?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure if any of you remember a few weeks ago when Kahlua had started vomiting sporadically. Well we took her to the vet who gave her some metronidazole to try and help regulate things. She was doing okay except she would sometimes just be in obvious discomfort, vomit a little, and then moments later be fine. Today I noticed she was very carefully eating her beef and I found out why she hasn't been feeling well. She has a loose tooth! Now I've looked at a couple diagrams and I'm not certain if this is an adult tooth or not. She's 2.5 years old. It's one of her upper left incisors... not the usual "retained fang" that you see a lot. I actually just had noticed the plaque buildup on her otherwise pearly whites and was going to see what I could scrape off with my fingernail. That's when I discovered it was loose. And from the looks of her gums rather sore. =( Of course I have to find this out on a Sunday when no vets are open; but I plan to take her in tomorrow and see what they suggest. I wondered if anyone here could tell if this looks like an adult or baby tooth?? I'm so afraid they're going to have to put her under anesthesia to remove it.. =( Any thoughts?

(Oh, and it's the incisor closest to the k9 that is loose.)


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

it really looks like a baby tooth, but the vet should decide if its necessary to remove or let it fall on its own


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm surprised the vet didn't look in her mouth when you took her,our vet always does check and to see what colour the gums are if there's something wrong with them looks like a couple of them need to come out,lily had to have some of her baby teeth out when she was younger


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a baby tooth. Adult teeth aren't shaped like that.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah; I suppose I'd have probably figured that out if I just looked at her other side... *rolls eyes* lol.. The vet we took her to was not our normal vet, either; but it's the only one in town who accepts walk-ins. He did listen to her heart etc. and I thought he checked her gums by pressing them to see if the color comes back but depending on how I was holding her he may only have seen one side. At least now when I go to my regular one I'll be able to point it out. It is loose; I just don't know if it's something I should keep trying to have her "work on" like with frozen chicken necks or if I should just have the vet pull it. Anesthesia just scares the bajeezes outta me.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz has some baby teeth that still need to come out. The permanent teeth didn't come in until after I had her spayed. The vet told me that she can use a reversiblr anesthesia for which is not as strong as the kind they use for spaying so if you have to have it pulled maybe they can use that kind. Anesthesia scares me too but knowing they don't have to go under as deep didn't sound as scary.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Have her chew chew chew! Ziggy had that same tooth retained, it finally came out a month ago ( he was 13 months). I checked it weekly, & flossed and it was never loose. Then we had company and I didn't check it for a couple weeks & when I next looked it was gone! If it is not infected I would feed bullysticks etc... Good luck!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Whatever damage that tooth has done, it's already done so it really is too late to pull it now and have any positive effect other than a bit easier spot in her mouth to keep clean. However it has crowded the adult incisors for 2+ years and crowding can cause problems with the root system in the other incisors in that jaw (those smaller front teeth), so that is why it is always a good idea to have baby teeth pulled young, by 9 months or so at the latest.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That's what I'd thought. But the vet I worked for at the time didn't like pulling them too young (she was spayed at 7months) as it could somehow effect how the adult ones came in so said we should wait until her 1 year exam before pulling. I know she pointed out that her retained canine tooth would need to be pulled; but that one did fall out on its own at about a year I think. I honestly didn't notice this one. She chews hooves regularly, and bully sticks plus we feed raw so she gets to crunch raw chicken necks. Maybe hopefully if it is already loose it'll come out on it's own..


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

*Happy dance* Guess what?! My 2x daily brushing to fight off infection and lots of chewies like frozen pig ear strips have paid off. I'm so thankful... I was really afraid she'd need to have a dental and anesthesia (I am terrified of putting my dogs under... which is why I try to treat or take care of any issues BEFORE they reach that point...) This pic was snapped today. =)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that looks GREAT! Look at the redness in her gums and how it has decreased. Not to mention the removal of the tartar. I'm really impressed that you got those great results in just a month. Your diligence and hard work has certainly paid off!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That's what happens when you don't have a 'day job' haha. Kahlua really is my life. I say that a lot but honestly... since I only work very sporadically my time and everything is dedicated to my dogs. I focus everything on my babies and Lua especially as she's my heart dog! I'm happy with the results... and she's seemed much better too now that it's not bothering her!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

This is wonderful Kat! Her teeth look great and so glad the baby tooth took care of itself 
What product are you brushing with?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

She has a better smith then I do! Do you do humans? lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Kat!  What amazing results. Congrats!  You did great, brilliant.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

The toothpaste I used was something I'd gotten through the vet clinic I worked at for a while. But I think it's a pretty easy to find brand... CET I think? It's poultry flavored. She gets "grumpy face" on and pulls back her ears and sulks low to the ground when she sees the toothbrush. But I at least know how powerful and NECESSARY dental health care is. It's so worth it; and prevents SO many infections and problems. It avoids the added stress of anesthesia on the body for a dental cleaning which might be needed. I KNOW most dogs don't enjoy it. Kahlua is not a fan. But I realize the importance of making sure it is done. Just as with a child, you wouldn't avoid oral hygiene just because the kid didn't enjoy it. It's up to you to give the dog the best dental care possible as they don't know any better and if kibble fed, can even be detrimental NOT to do some kind of preventative; to help. Some of my dogs don't need to be brushed; we feed raw and for many of our pack that is enough to keep them sparkly white. But even if not BRUSHING them, I make a point to always CHECK them.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

so did the tooth fall off on its own and how old is your chi


----------

